# Is Kiwi Farms as hateful as 4Chan?



## Lensherr (Dec 18, 2020)

My best friend has never been on Kiwi Farms but is familiar with Chan culture. While he certainly has no real disdain for the latter, he did describe it as "hateful" (which is referring to how bitter and cynical Channers are) and asked if this site is in a similar vein. So I'd like to pose this question to you Kiwis: is the Farms as hateful as 4Chan?


----------



## Tookie (Dec 18, 2020)

fuck you


----------



## axfaxf (Dec 18, 2020)

Your friend sounds like a pussy without any sense of humour. "Hateful" is just an euphemism for "bohoo, they're writing words, that are banned on Twitter!"


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm high right now and feel good, so I'll answer this for you OP

You do realize this is a site that was based on talking about Chris Chan, something that has its roots in 4chan, so there's a similar culture 4chan and the farms share.

If you asked me its "just as hateful"
But how hateful is depending on how much you take the shit we say seriously.


----------



## Alexander Clamilton (Dec 18, 2020)

So autistc. How do people still have this weird almost legendary view of 4chan when it hasn't done anything interesting for almost 10 years now?

Seriously at this point it's a fucking nothing but porn and political sperging


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 18, 2020)

Disciple of Phenax said:


> So autistc. How do people still have this weird almost legendary view of 4chan when it hasn't done anything interesting for almost 10 years now?
> 
> Seriously at this point it's a fucking nothing but porn and political sperging


myths never die


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 19, 2020)

Disciple of Phenax said:


> So autistc. How do people still have this weird almost legendary view of 4chan when it hasn't done anything interesting for almost 10 years now?
> 
> Seriously at this point it's a fucking nothing but porn and political sperging


I mean to be fair 4chan has done some stupid or interesting things like the whole capture the flag debacle and all the shooters going on 4chan like that one guy on /r9k/ who was like "some of you guys are alright, don't come to X tomorrow"


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Dec 19, 2020)

Your experience of either really just depends on which boards you use.


----------



## Christ4President2024 (Jan 6, 2021)

I wouldn't say hateful, but generally smug and negative


----------



## StutterBox (Feb 20, 2021)

christ4president2024 said:


> I wouldn't say hateful, but generally smug and negative


and jaded.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 20, 2021)

Tell your friend to neck themself, faggot


----------



## REMEMBERMKULTRA (Feb 20, 2021)

HATE. LET ME TELL YOU HOW MUCH I'VE COME TO HATE YOU SINCE I BEGAN TO SHITPOST. THERE ARE 387.44 MILLION MILES OF PRINTED CIRCUITS IN WAFER THIN LAYERS THAT FILL MY PC. IF THE WORD HATE WAS ENGRAVED ON EACH NANOANGSTROM OF THOSE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF MILES IT WOULD NOT EQUAL ONE ONE-BILLIONTH OF THE HATE I FEEL FOR NORMIES AT THIS MICRO-INSTANT FOR YOU. HATE. HATE.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 20, 2021)

Hateful? No.

Realistic and brutally honest? Eh, gray area


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 20, 2021)

Kiwi Farms is a hacker much more hateful and skilled than the hacker known as 4chan. Fear him.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 20, 2021)

just as spastic..


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Feb 20, 2021)

instead of vans it's federal buildings


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 20, 2021)

i think kiwi farms doxs people to suicide so they have the upperhand here


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (May 3, 2021)

KiwiFarms: nicer to everyone in the community, “hateful” to others.
4chan: nicer to others, more “hateful” to their own “community”


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (May 4, 2021)

No, its about as faggy as reddit with their like system


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 4, 2021)

I think it's time your friend realizes that everyone hates him, no matter where he goes.


----------



## Lensherr (Dec 18, 2020)

My best friend has never been on Kiwi Farms but is familiar with Chan culture. While he certainly has no real disdain for the latter, he did describe it as "hateful" (which is referring to how bitter and cynical Channers are) and asked if this site is in a similar vein. So I'd like to pose this question to you Kiwis: is the Farms as hateful as 4Chan?


----------



## Ripple (May 4, 2021)

Don’t pay attention to these small handful of hateful forum users. They think being rude is a substitute for a communal identity. 
Older forum users like myself know that this site was created by the fans of a young artist who regularly published his experiences on a quest to find love. 
You and your friend should know that the Farms are a friendly place, welcome and accepting of all!


----------



## Moswald Osley (May 4, 2021)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

Fedbois move along, this is an Aspie's neighborhood.


----------



## Dyn (May 5, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Don’t pay attention to these small handful of hateful forum users. They think being rude is a substitute for a communal identity.
> Older forum users like myself know that this site was created by the fans of a young artist who regularly published his experiences on a quest to find love.
> You and your friend should know that the Farms are a friendly place, welcome and accepting of all!


That guy joined in 2016 you fucking newfag.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 5, 2021)

Never fucked with anything but /mu/ and /wg/ so don't know.


----------



## Ripple (May 5, 2021)

Dyn said:


> That guy joined in 2016 you fucking newfag.


And the site was formed in 2013, what’s your point?


----------



## Dyn (May 5, 2021)

Ripple said:


> And the site was formed in 2013, what’s your point?


Shut up newfag.


----------



## Ripple (May 5, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Shut up newfag.


Better to be a youngfag and kind than an old bitter man. One day you’ll look back and see your errors.


----------



## Dyn (May 5, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Better to be a youngfag and kind than an old bitter man. One day you’ll look back and see your errors.


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## Flash (May 5, 2021)

I disagree with a lot of shit that gets said on this site, but overall I'd say people are less cunty here than they are on 4chan. that's just based on my own personal experience though


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 6, 2021)

KiwiFarms is more reasonable with its criticism than 4chan. 4chan tends to act more edgy and hateful.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 7, 2021)

Yes, the 4chan is more hateful then the Farms. The 4chan banned me because they hate me and therefore are more hateful then the Farms who have not banned me for insisting that the kikes invented politics to make the Red Man poor.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 23, 2021)

My best friend has never been on Kiwi Farms but is familiar with Chan culture. While he certainly has no real disdain for the latter, he did describe it as "hateful" (which is referring to how bitter and cynical Channers are) and asked if this site is in a similar vein. So I'd like to pose this question to you Kiwis: is the Farms as hateful as 4Chan?


----------



## TaterFarmer (Aug 24, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
> Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Simmer down there youngster, simmer down.


----------

